# Coolest Tricks To Learn



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

1080s are pretty cool .


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i LOVE dem misty flips XD


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey, you guys left out the grind-on-your-head trick!

Anyways, try some basic spins. Do backside 3's with a melon, or whatever grab you want really. Frontboards always look nice as well.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

every few years transworld or snowboarder will do an interview issue where one of the stock questions is " whats your favorite trick" and every year without fail from jib kid to big mtn riders the number one answer is backside 180's. you get a mean backside 180 in your arsenal youll get mad respect anywhere anytime.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

rodeo 
or a big mute ,always nice

i also like to see a well performed frontside nose slide


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

imo the basics ..

180's both ways and switch both ways

threes both ways 

straight air super methods

stale mute nose melon and tail grabs are also steezy imo

for boxes rails 

nose and tail presses

frontboards

backlips

backtails

these are the must have basics imo after MASTERING these you can move to 180 in 270 out etc on boxes and 540s and corks on jumps and getting into switch

ill take 10 super big steezy basic tricks over something thats tech but jerky and small ( like a 720 thats 3ft high and 8 ft long )


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Not everyone appreciates them but I think big slow 180s (mainly bs) with a clean grab can look and feel good sometimes. Bluntstalls are also a little trick I like to do when I can and you can make them looks pretty stylish sometimes


----------



## pipidulce (Oct 3, 2008)

you could try inverted aerials. they're the easiest group of tricks to learn and are pretty safe as well


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

pipidulce said:


> you could try inverted aerials. they're the easiest group of tricks to learn and are pretty safe as well


what is an inverted aerial?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

falconis said:


> what is an inverted aerial?


I'm with you here, I have no idea! Just been typing them into youtube to find out what these are  they look really hard to do but fun


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I took some of your guys to try some new tricks. I could already do a switch frontside 180 and a frontside 180 but landed some backside 180's on this kicker my friends and my friend has a box so i almost made it all the way down with a tail slide but i slided off. THX guys for the responses


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

inverted aerial= frontflip???


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

falconis said:


> inverted aerial= frontflip???


I'm guessing its just like a tweaked out flip


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

its like doing a barrel roll... like... doing a front flip when standing on the ground, then doing it on a board in the air.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocan said:


> its like doing a barrel roll... like... doing a front flip when standing on the ground, then doing it on a board in the air.


aah now i understand ^^
i once tried it in deep powder... i have never tried it after that experience again


----------

